# Got Size 16+ Boots? (I have a solution for you!)



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd love to see some pictures of the binding setup.


Also, that is a massive foot. I imagine it impacts the number of boards you can ride?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I wear a 15 boot (14 non-snowboard boot/shoe, my SB boots must run small as well) and a 164 wide board still leaves about an inch and a quarter overhang on each side. I can't imagine trying to deal with a size 17.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I struggle through life with my tall handicap :sad:. I started out the season with a 2012 Ride Bezerker 168W, but at only 267mm at the waist, my toes hang off about two inches. It's not really a problem on blues, but going toe side on blacks laid me out 50% of the time due to my toes catching on the snow and lifting my edge off.

I put in an order for a 2013 Elan El Grande 171 (claimed to be the widest snowboard in the world with a 284mm waist) on Monday. Hopefully that will reduce enough toe drag to take on blacks without fear of catching my toes :hope:. It's supposed to arrive on Friday, so I will know after this weekend if it's any better. If not, I think I'm SOL.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Just had to jump in here real quick and say that I currently use Technine T9 Xl Snowboard Bindings. I have some EVO Bigfoot boots and love them. The bindings are great to. Seem to be sturdy and have held up to quite a bit of boarding. I did a quick search and it looks like they may no longer be made. 

Not sure if this will post since I am new, but here is a link to a product page for them. 

On Sale Technine T9 Xl Snowboard Bindings up to 70% off


----------



## Ucsbwsr (Feb 19, 2014)

Any update to this? I would love to see some pictures as well. When I spoke to Ride they confirmed that they could send out some misc binding parts for free but they expressed concern with the width of a size 17 boot fitting in the infinity chassis.

I wear size 17 shoes and ordered size 17 boots (hoping they will pack out) and plan on running Capo bindings they look like a solid option and I am honestly not aware of other binding options for my size boot. Technine T9s are hard to come by and are getting fairly dated at this point.

Any input and advice is welcomed. 

*big hand high-five*
Evan


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I rode the 2013 Capos for the last part of last season and the earlier part of this one and didn't have any problem with them fitting my size 15 boot (Burton). There was a bit of width to spare IIRC. However if your brand of boot runs wider than Burton then you might have a problem.

You will need longer straps though, at least on the toes because I basically had to max them out to wear them on over the toe cap of my boot. I think I had a half inch or a bit more to spare on the ankle strap though.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you per chance have a cabin in the Pacific Northwest? Maybe a love of fur coats?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Ucsbwsr said:


> Any update to this? I would love to see some pictures as well. When I spoke to Ride they confirmed that they could send out some misc binding parts for free but they expressed concern with the width of a size 17 boot fitting in the infinity chassis.
> 
> I wear size 17 shoes and ordered size 17 boots (hoping they will pack out) and plan on running Capo bindings they look like a solid option and I am honestly not aware of other binding options for my size boot. Technine T9s are hard to come by and are getting fairly dated at this point.
> 
> ...


To update, I ended up getting an Elan El Grande last year. My toes still had overhang while my heels had none. With the Ride Capos you can't center your boots on the board because they use the gay mini disks. Whoever's idea it was to switch to mini disks is an idiot. Long story short, I ended up having to pick up a pair of Ride EX's because they still use the standard disk which allows you to center your boots on the board. I have since centered my boots on my El Grande, and the heel and toe overhand is minimal. While some overhang is still there, I have not noticed any issues with toeside and heelside carves. 

The EX's are really shitty bindings, but from my extensive testing (took my boots into my local shop and tried stuffing them into every XL binding they had) the Ride EX's, LX's, and Rodeo's are the only bindings that will fit a size 16+ boot. The Rodeo's are a step up from the EX's from a quality standpoint, but they are a park binding, and way too flexy for the all mountain riding I do, while the LX's are complete piles of shit. So alas, the EX was literally my only option.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought some Flow NX2-GT Snowboard Bindings and while I really liked them I only was able to slip into the binding about 50% of time and finally gave up on them. When it worked it was great, but when it did not it was rather frustrating. The straps and all were long enough, but I think just with the build of the chassis it did not work well with my larger Bigfoot boot. And not only was I not able to slip in them as I wanted, but when I did they were not very tight. 

I picked up some last season Ride EX bindings XL at a cheap price and have been loving them. Was wanting to go with the Capo model, but could not pass up a deal at EVO.com. 

I would say the Ride Ex bindings could probably fit a 17. I would just say it would be pushing it. I have more than enough strap to lock in and I don't think there should be any issue with the chassis, but would not guarantee anything. Also it is nice to have some extra strap when you are on the slope, it is cold and you are trying to get the strap started with gloves on. Guessing the Capo would be the same size and therefore should be the same story. 

As long as the Ride bindings have durability over the long run it will be a great binding.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Reading the prior post sounds like you may have problems with the Capo.

I too have the Elan El Grande with the EX bindings. It is the Cadillac of boards. If you have ever ridden down the road in a older Caddy you will know what I mean. When I need to work the board pretty hard in moguls for example it takes a lot of work. My older Nitro Magnum was a little more nimble, but the Elan has a lot more stability and since I am more about going down the mountain then playing in the park this board fits me well.


----------



## psammons (Dec 3, 2018)

Wondering if you have an old binding set-up you'd be willing to sell. i have size 16 Ride Bigfoots. I live in Ft Collins- any chance you have anything? what board are you riding now?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

psammons said:


> Wondering if you have an old binding set-up you'd be willing to sell. i have size 16 Ride Bigfoots. I live in Ft Collins- any chance you have anything? what board are you riding now?


This thread is 4 years old dude, haven't seen any of theses guys around here for a while now.


Edit* @Big Foot has actually posted this year so hopefully he sees this.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

psammons said:


> Wondering if you have an old binding set-up you'd be willing to sell. i have size 16 Ride Bigfoots. I live in Ft Collins- any chance you have anything? what board are you riding now?


Pretty sure I do.
I'll try and make it home and check.

Think I have/had 2 incomplete sets that I turned into one good pair.

If I still have em?
I'll sell you the one good pair & toss in the other pair.

The incomplete set (I think)
Is just missing a couple straps.

So you can make a second pair with some straps from something else.

I can probably toss in straps from some other pair of incomplete bindings I have kicking around.


TT


----------



## psammons (Dec 3, 2018)

timmytard said:


> Pretty sure I do.
> I'll try and make it home and check.
> 
> Think I have/had 2 incomplete sets that I turned into one good pair.
> ...



let me know if you come up with a good pair. appreciate the info I know the thread is old but not much out there for big dudes


----------



## Adam Jones (Dec 16, 2018)

Got the size 17 bigfoots...I have some Salomon binding and made kydex extension straps..works but kydex wears out from strapping down tight and is brittle in the cold. I have learned to keep extras and a tool with me. The footbed fits ok but is narrow in the back and rubbing holes into my boots. I guess I'm going to look into the ride EX . I'm in salida if anyone around has anything they want to sell.


----------

